# Help to Identify Breed of Rabbit



## Jonah (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi, 
I have got a rabbit and i'm not sure of the breed, but would like to know what type of breed this rabbit is..i'm hoping one of the members will be able to help me with this query. thanks in advance


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Fairly impossible to say breed - almost certainly a cross-breed.

Where did you get him/her from?

In colouring he/she looks to be an Iron Grey but as it appears to be young, it could moult out to be a Seal Point once adult, if the body stays very pale and the 'points' stay dark coloured.

There is only one pure breed of rabbit which has the Iron Grey colouring, and that is the Sallander, but they are incredibly rare in the UK, probably only a handful exist. It can also turn up as a colour in French Lops, Dwarf Lops and others.

Seal Point is a recognised colour in quite a few breeds including Netherland Dwarf, Mini Lop, Dwarf Lop and Rex but unfortunately your bunny looks nothing like any of those.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Your little bunny is beautiful.


----------



## Jonah (Jul 21, 2013)

Thanks for your quick reply. We're still learning at the moment.

Our bunny is a little stray. Has been coming into our garden regularly and our little boy has been stroking and feeding it. We've been round door to door, but it's nobodys lost pet. We started to think it was a wild rabbit, which is why we joined this forum. Seems too tame to be wild though, so we have now adopted it :smile5:


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

He's still quite small compared to the loo roll. He could change colour over the next few months and those ears might even lop. 

The majority of pet rabbits are crosses of some sort


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Jonah, why have you turned this into a poll?
Your lovely rescued baby bunny is neither a SALLANDER nor a Rex.

Sallanders as I said before, are almost extinct in the UK and have never been popular. The one or two breeders are unlikely to have any escape. There is more to a Sallander than the colouring, they also have a particular body, head and ear shape not to mention coat and size and weight. Look at the British Rabbit Council website.

It is also not a Rex.
Rex rabbits also have a certain shape, and an unique coat type. I can see from the photo that your rabbit is categorically not a Rex. Again, look at the BRC site.

This colour may moult out to be Seal point, which as I, said is common in Lops, but colour alone does not make a breed. Lops are the most common cross bred breeds at the moment, even a cross between two Lop breeds means it's a cross breed, and yes uusual colours turn up all the time, but that gives you an unusual coloured cross breed.

I could give you all the genetics behind your rabbits colour if you wish, but it's still not any breed, just a cross....

A moment ago you thought it was a wild rabbit... why not just enjoy your rabbit for what it it? If you really want a certain rabbit breed then do your homework, read some books, go to a rabbit show and pick a pure breed.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

from the shape of the head and the crown i would say there is most likely SOME dwarf lop in there, however i would say he/she is just your typical hienz 57 pet store cross breed, if you wanted to be specific the closest you could get would probably be dwarf lop cross


----------



## Jonah (Jul 21, 2013)

Thanks for your replies everyone. Didnt realise there was so much to learn. Its really interesting. 

As we said before, we really dont have a clue about rabbits. Were just so happy that this little rabbit chose our garden and our little boy to make friends with. Think were going to have to get some books and do some research, so we at least know the basics. We'll take a look at that website you've mentioned MerlinsMum. 

In response to MerlinsMum, I think you might have misunderstood us. The only reason we were trying to determine which breed it is, is to make the research easier, eg. do certain breeds prefer certain food types etc etc? Not because we're hoping for it to be a pure breed. We don't mind. Were just happy that we can help it. Like I said, its all new to us. We just want to make settling in with us easier for our new little bunny.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Welcome to the world of rabbits.

Lots of info on sticky threads on here! Like you say, there is much to learn.

Also try the RWAF website A Hutch is Not Enough - Rabbit Welfare Assocation & Fund (RWAF)

Some good accommodation ideas and other info here:-

Outdoor Accommodation -

Another goood website -

CottonTails Rabbit Rescue - Welcome to Cottontails Rescue

Yes, there is much to learn. They are lovely pets, but be warned - they are expensive to keep properly - oh and they are very sociable and need at least one bunny friend.

Keeping rabbits are a huge commitment.

Your rabbit will need a large (6ft) hutch with attached run. It will need vaccinating annually, and will need to be spayed and neutered. Then it will need a friend. It will need to be fed lots of fresh hay daily, plus some high quality pellet food, to avoid expensive and painful dental problems. And a rabbit can live into double figures.

If you can meet its needs, that's wonderful. If not, please consider taking it to a rescue, rather than leaving it running free.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Jonah said:


> In response to MerlinsMum, I think you might have misunderstood us. The only reason we were trying to determine which breed it is, is to make the research easier, eg. do certain breeds prefer certain food types etc etc?


Ah... 
Now if you'd said that, I'd have been able to answer those questions anyway!

No, there's not much difference between breeds with regards feeding. Rabbits are grazers, like horses, so they will get through a lot of hay as they never stop eating (it's serious if they do stop), plus some fresh veggies or greens and a few pellets.

Space does differ because as you'd expect, bigger breeds need more room, but to be honest there's not such thing as too much space for any breed, dwarf or giant.

If you're in doubt how big he will grow, then choose a hutch and run that's 2ft high or more - so that he will be able to sit comfortably without his ears touching the ceiling, and rise up on his haunches without knocking his head.

Hope this helps - the links that Summersky has posted will give you plenty of good info.


----------



## Jonah (Jul 21, 2013)

Thanks everyone for all your help. Wiv bin researching like mad since our last post. Our bunnys settled in great. We've finally named her Dock. Got a hutch and had a trip to the vets the other day and got her combined vaccinations. Shes only 2 months old and they think she's a girl bunny. She loves her new hutch and were making a separate big run in the garden for her. Were thinking 12ft x 4ft x 3ft? Is this ok? Were also emptying our shed and making it into a play area for rainy days. Were now fully pledged rabbit lovers. A few quick questions though, we've put timothy hay in her hutch and excel pellets, and she wont touch them. She only eats dandelion leaves, grass, basil and sometimes cucumber and tomato. Is this normal? Were also thinking of getting another rabbit as company for her after she's been spayed. Can you mix any breed of rabbit together? And what sexes mix better? And what age is best to introduce them, and is it possible for them to share the same hutch? Loads of questions I know, but we just want the best for our little bunny. Thanks again everyone


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Jonah said:


> Thanks everyone for all your help. Wiv bin researching like mad since our last post. Our bunnys settled in great. We've finally named her Dock. Got a hutch and had a trip to the vets the other day and got her combined vaccinations. Shes only 2 months old and they think she's a girl bunny. She loves her new hutch and were making a separate big run in the garden for her. Were thinking 12ft x 4ft x 3ft? Is this ok? Were also emptying our shed and making it into a play area for rainy days. Were now fully pledged rabbit lovers. A few quick questions though, we've put timothy hay in her hutch and excel pellets, and she wont touch them. She only eats dandelion leaves, grass, basil and sometimes cucumber and tomato. Is this normal? Were also thinking of getting another rabbit as company for her after she's been spayed. Can you mix any breed of rabbit together? And what sexes mix better? And what age is best to introduce them, and is it possible for them to share the same hutch? Loads of questions I know, but we just want the best for our little bunny. Thanks again everyone


Glad it is going well, and you've got her vaccinated.

Accommodation is a great size! - our local rescue asks for 48 square foot. Some rescues ask for 36.

We have different types of accom for ours, some walk in with hutches inside, some hutch/run/runaround combos. The rabbits don't mind, but we find the walk in better - to interact/check bunnies over, and to clean out.

The next step when she is old enough is to have her spayed. Give her 6 to 8 weeks, and she will be ready for a friend. This will really enrich her life.

Breed doesn't matter at all, but temperament does.

Easiest bond tends to be girl/boy.

What doesn't work well is two dominant rabbits.

Best way, if you have a local rescue, is to talk to them when you are ready.

They should help you date your bunny to find the most suitable friend for her, with the right temperament.

Some rescues also help with the bonding, and the new rabbit would hopefully come neutered and vaccinated, which makes thigs easier.

Re food - keep offering fresh hay daily.

Try offering a few Science Selective pellets - far superior.

She obvious likes fresh - basil OK, grass OK, dandelions OK.

Avoid gassy greens.

Try rose leaves, apple leaves- as long as they haven't been sprayed.

She'll come round.


----------



## Jonah (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi everyone, thanks for all your advice so far. Just a few questions again. Is it possible for us to get a second bunny now, before we get Dock spayed? We'll keep them in separate hutches, but within the same shed, and we'll let them have separate playtimes in the run. Is this ok? Or is it best to wait until Dock has been spayed - the vet says she's 4 months old. Thanks everyone


----------

